# Do you see Golden?



## r2country (May 10, 2008)

Please look at this boy in a very high-kill shelter in TN. His description says Collie / Golden. What do you think?

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=161355

Thanks for your opinion. 
Renee


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe. Golden x Shepherd?


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah definately goldie shepard mix


----------



## r2country (May 10, 2008)

Thanks, it is usually a stab in the dark when posting the breed of a stray. I sure hope he makes it out of that place!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Renee*

Renee

Try all of the Golden REt. Rescues in TN and nearby.

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm

TENNESSEE

Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue
Territory Serviced: SW Virginia, NW North Carolina, SE Kentucky, NE Alabama 
Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue
Territory Serviced: Western Tennessee, Norther Mississippi and Eastern Arkansas 
Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Territory Serviced: Tennessee, SW Virginia, NW North Carolina, SE Kentucky, NE Alabama 
Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue (TVGRR)
Territory Serviced: TN, AL, SE KY, Western North and South Carolina


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

What about corgi/golden? He looks kind of short to me; hard to tell when he's sitting.


----------



## r2country (May 10, 2008)

It does look like he has short legs. What a cute combination!

Wish there were another picture. I emailed a contact with that shelter asking his status, but no reply yet.


----------



## r2country (May 10, 2008)

*link to his page*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12019658

There is a different view that shows his profile on the Petfinder page. 
Look at that tail! 

He is still there. I am mailing the rescues I can find.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I had a collie/German Shepard/retriever mix...looked a lot like this puppy. Especially the head and markings. Don't know if he had lab or Golden though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Lucky's Mom.
Scooter prob. is Gold. Ret./Aussie/Shep Mix

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12019658

*Scooter loves to chase things be it a ball or goats, he’s a boy who just wants to have fun. He is a 4 year old neutered male Collie/Golden Retriever mix who weighs 58 lbs. 9 oz. and is up to date with his rabies vaccination and heartworm pills. Full of life and a very happy dog, he is loveable, polite, perceptive, agile and highly intelligent. Goldens and Collies are always gentle and patient with children. They are friendly with other pets. In fact, they are friendly with everyone. He’s a big boy with a heart of gold and he’ll make a great companion
History: Stray turn in 9-27-08 *Our adoption fee helps pay for the spay/neuter and rabies shot per TN law for each animal. This pet also comes with 30 days of free pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS. 

Fayetteville / Lincoln County Animal Shelter
1718 Pulaski Hwy
Fayetteville, TN 37334
931-433-3726
[email protected]
Office Hours: Mon, Tues, Wed, Fri - 9 am - 4 pm
Saturday - 9 am - 12 noon
Closed Thursday & Sunday


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a real cutie. Hope someone can save him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Me, too, Beaushel*

I really hope someone can save Scooter, too!
He's in a very dangerous place!:no::no::no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld.*

I and two of my friends have emailed all sorts of rescues today-mixed breed, too, in an effort to save poor Scooter!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12019658

http://critters.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=930539


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scooter*

Peppertree Rescue in NY said they will take Scooter.

They need us to temp test him, board him or find foster for Scooter for 2 wks. and then he will go on a transport arranged by a transport coord. to their rescue.

*Scooter is in Fayetteville/Lincoln Shelter in Fayetteville, TN.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12019658
What we need is someone to temp test him, pull him, and foster or board him (I will pay) so he can be saved.
Scooter is already neutered, has rabies shot, and is on HW preventative.
He is supposed to be a sweet, lovable dog.*
Please please email me if you can think of anyone!

*Karen
[email protected]*

Scooter loves to chase things be it a ball or goats, he’s a boy who just wants to have fun. He is a 4 year old neutered male Collie/Golden Retriever mix who weighs 58 lbs. 9 oz. and is up to date with his rabies vaccination and heartworm pills. Full of life and a very happy dog, he is loveable, polite, perceptive, agile and highly intelligent. Goldens and Collies are always gentle and patient with children. They are friendly with other pets. In fact, they are friendly with everyone. He’s a big boy with a heart of gold and he’ll make a great companion
History: Stray turn in 9-27-08 


Our adoption fee helps pay for the spay/neuter and rabies shot per TN law for each animal. This pet also comes with 30 days of free pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS. 

Fayetteville / Lincoln County Animal Shelter
1718 Pulaski Hwy
Fayetteville, TN 37334
931-433-3726
[email protected]
Office Hours: Mon, Tues, Wed, Fri - 9 am - 4 pm
Saturday - 9 am - 12 noon
Closed Thursday & Sunday
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Humane Society of Lincoln County 
Fayetteville, TN 
(931)433-3726 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: d09-138 Scooter PFId#12019658
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=TN48


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scooter*

Things are progressing for Scooter!

My friend Renee from Athens, AL , will be picking up Scooter at the shelter on Wed. and then Gail another wonderful rescue friend will be fostering him for 10-14 das. in Chatanooga, TN.
On Oct 25 and 26 he should be on a transport headed to Peppertree Rescue in Albany, NY, so I might be BEGGING FOR some transport help here!!

Two of my other friends are trying to see if Animal Rescue Flights might have some volunteer pilots that are willing to fly Scooter.
According to Melody at the shelter Scooter is a VERY LOVABLE dog!
Bless Peppertree rescue for saying yes!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Excited and very Grateful to so many Angels!!*

I AM SO excited for Scooter-at 6 PM my friend Renee in Athens, AL is driving to Fayetteville, TN, to spring Scooter from the Shelter.
A wonderful woman in Chatanooga TN, named Gail, will foster him, until his transport from TN to Albany, NY and Peppertree Rescue is filled for Oct. 25 and 26!:wavey:
Kathi Tufts on this forum found the rescue for this beautiful boy and Kim Massey a transport coor. is doing the transport.
It sure does take a Village to Save a Dog, adn I am so grateful to all of these selfless Dog Angels!!:wave:


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Bless you all! I hope Scooter has a happy ending!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wonderful news, Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scooter has left the building*

Just heard on Petfinder that Renee has Scooter and he is wonderful and is on her way back to Alabama.

Renee will bring Scooter to his Foster Mom, Gail, on Friday.

Our wonderful transport coor., will start working on his transport for Oct. 25 and Oct. 26, to Peppertree in Albany, NY!!


I'm dancing!!:wavey::wavey:

*Here's what Renee said:

He's such a beautiful boy. She said he rides great and such a little gentleman and so well behaved. Someone is going to be very lucky to have this boy. *


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I can definately see Collie. I would say Collie/Retriever mix, maybe some shepard in there. Glad things are working out for him though he is a cutie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So gald he's out and safe, he's a cutie!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I see very little Golden in this dog. He is so like the old Collie ex Shepherd mixes that were so popular and frequently seen long ago. (When there weren't a lot of Golden Retrievers run around...)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That's definitely a shepherd mix, not collie. I'm really not sure if the other half is golden. There are so many possibilities, but shepherd is definitely part of the mix.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> That's definitely a shepherd mix, not collie. I'm really not sure if the other half is golden. There are so many possibilities, but shepherd is definitely part of the mix.


I disagree that there is no Collie. I have Collies. I also had a dog as a child whose sire was a German Shepherd Dog and her dam was a Collie. She looked just like this dog. There is a lot of Collie in the expression and head type.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures of Scooter-Renee in AL got him out of shelter*

*Pictures of Scooter-Renee in AL got him out of shelter*


*From Renee:*
Scooter is a calm sweet boy. He is very beautiful. In his photo, it appeared he has a collie nose. I don't see that. There are pictures - 
http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc202/r2country/101508 Scooter/?action=view&current=81e7a10f.jpg

http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc202/r2country/101508 Scooter/?action=view&current=2f7c0d04.jpg
http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc202/r2country/101508 Scooter/?action=view&current=037e040b.jpg
http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc202/r2country/101508 Scooter/ link to the photo album.
These pictures have not been retouched. 

Thank you for seeing how beautiful and precious he is and saving his life!
Please forward to anyone that I have left out. I will post on the board as soon as I can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scooter is with Gail.*

Saturday Renee drove Scooter to Chatanooga, TN, where Gail will be his foster mom until he goes to Albany, NY, to Peppertree Rescue.
Everyone loves him-they say hd is such a good boy and JUST BEAUTIFUL!


----------

